# VW Lug Nuts the same for 18" vs 20" Rims?



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm planning on removing my 18" OEM rims from my atlas and buying the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Dealer cannot confirm whether the lug nuts from the 18" OEM will fit the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Anyone know?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

audifan22 said:


> I'm planning on removing my 18" OEM rims from my atlas and buying the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Dealer cannot confirm whether the lug nuts from the 18" OEM will fit the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Anyone know?


Not 100% sure about the Mejorada rims but I used the lugs from my 18" OEM rims for the 20" R-Line rims on mine. I would assume the same would apply to the Mejorada rims.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

RCDheliracer said:


> audifan22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on removing my 18" OEM rims from my atlas and buying the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Dealer cannot confirm whether the lug nuts from the 18" OEM will fit the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Anyone know?
> ...


Thanks, if you had no issues I'm assuming those work with any of the OEM wheels made for the Atlas. I'm going to try and sell my 18s with tires but shipping is a killer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you will find every VW currently made, especially the MQB use the same lug *bolts*.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*VW Lug Nuts the same for 18&quot; vs 20&quot; Rims?*

The Atlas rims use conical seat bolts. Same for 18” and 20” rims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Andre VW said:


> The Atlas rims use *conical* seat bolts. Same for 18” and 20” rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you sure about that?? my mejorada's and gti's stock oem lug bolts are radius (ball) seat, my aftermarket wheels are conical.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

audifan22 said:


> I'm planning on removing my 18" OEM rims from my atlas and buying the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Dealer cannot confirm whether the lug nuts from the 18" OEM will fit the 20" OEM mejorada black wheels. Anyone know?


Did the same exact swap as you are talking about. Bolts are the same, no problems. Center hub covers are the same size as well, so that is nice. 

Not that it matters for this discussion, but I believe the bolts are ball seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

My post might be incorrect. Conical vs ball seat. Used ECS tuning as reference so perhaps their website is incorrect.

Nonetheless, atlas 18 vs 20 should be able to use same bolt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VW uses the same lug bolt across the board, R13 ball seat, 14x1.5.27.5mm

Also, if the dealership is incapable of going into their ETKA system and looking at the wheel bolts for the 20" wheel vs 18" wheel, I would find another dealership to do business with.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Andre VW said:


> My post might be incorrect. Conical vs ball seat. Used ECS tuning as reference so perhaps their website is incorrect.
> 
> Nonetheless, atlas 18 vs 20 should be able to use same bolt.
> 
> ...


ECS tuning had said I needed conical for their wheels, but in reality, their wheels came with ball seat.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Kind of silly because you buy the wheel first, look at it, then see if it is cone or ball, and then get and use the appropriate lugs.
Who cares ahead of time.

And by the way, the larger diameter the rim, the lower profile rubber you have to use, so then the harder the ride because the rubber and air can't flex as much.
If you intend off road, then you want the smallest diameter rims with the highest profile rubber.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Sometimes with aftermarket wheels you have to get longer bolts, but withing stock VW wheels I have never seen that to be necessary. Twenty inch tires are far more expensive than eighteen inch tires and your chance of bending a wheel is significantly higher. The ride will also be rougher but you will think you look better driving down the road.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

lschw1 said:


> Sometimes with aftermarket wheels you have to get longer bolts, but withing stock VW wheels I have never seen that to be necessary. Twenty inch tires are far more expensive than eighteen inch tires and your chance of bending a wheel is significantly higher. The ride will also be rougher but you will think you look better driving down the road.


I wont think it looks better I will know. The stock 18" look very tiny on such a large vehicle. Used to rough rides and dont like completely smooth anyways. Bent wheel unlikely. $300-$400 more for 20" tires every 2-3 years is not a huge burden.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

audifan22 said:


> I wont think it looks better I will know. The stock 18" look very tiny on such a large vehicle. Used to rough rides and dont like completely smooth anyways. Bent wheel unlikely. $300-$400 more for 20" tires every 2-3 years is not a huge burden.


I agree with you. For me the 20 inch tires give the ability to feel the car on the road which is important for me. When I drove the SE for 2 days with the 18 in tires I noticed it drove quieter and had much less road feel and to me As a driver I felt disconnected from the road. The 20 inch made it feel more sure footed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

